# hello from cumbria



## olpoll (Oct 25, 2009)

hello there,
im a complete newbie to motor homes and im in the process of buying my first the van Ive gone for is a peugeot avantgarde 100 on a 53 plate,
the reason i liked this van is that i drive a peugeot boxer for a living and i now how good the vans are to drive so when i took the m/h for a test run it felt good (easy to park etc).
i know a bit about diesel engines and had a good look over it the vans only done 1400 miles so ther shouldnt be any probs there

any info on the van and features would be greatly appreciated 

thanks  Andrew


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the wildcamping site, you should pick up a lot of helpful tips here.

I used to have an Elddis Autoquest 120 which us similar to yours and I thought it was a good van. Had to get something bigger now that I am retired though.

Couple of things for you:

Remember to take the external cover off the hot water heater or it doesnt work.
Make a check list of things you need to do on arrival and departure.
Don`t travel with a lot of water in the tank if you are travelling to a campsite. Fill up on arrival.

Also check your tyre pressures as dealers never bother, they max them up. Yours should be about 55 psi and not what it says on the Elddis website (I contacted Michelin to find out).

Good luck and happy travelling.


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 26, 2009)

welcome olpoll to a bostin' site as we say in the black country! albeit i just moved to wigan lol.you'll find we a friendly bunch and helpful too.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Olpoll and welcome to the site, you are sure to get all the help you require from us wildies.

John (Guernsey Donkey)
now living in the western isles.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## christine (Oct 26, 2009)

Olpoll, hi from south Cumbria!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Oct 26, 2009)

And from West Cumbria - Allonby, to be exact.  We have an Autotrail, but most vans seem to share a lot of common parts (Dometic, Truma, etc etc.)

Let us know if you need to check anything - although I'm currently sat in Dunoon on the Cowal peninsula.

Ian


----------



## GillRuss (Oct 27, 2009)

We had an Avantgarde 400 on a Peugeot Boxer (05 plate) - it was very good, no problems at all, and got over 30 to the gallon on a run.


----------



## alanval (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi olpoll, we are in SW Scotland 10 mls north of Carlisle.Not Far from You.......Hope you have many lovely relaxing times in your motorhome ....


----------



## olpoll (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks everyone for  the warm welcome  
we've  another 4 weeks to wait for our first van......and the wait is doing me in! lol...its worse than christmas when i was a kid


----------



## olpoll (Oct 27, 2009)

Solwaybuggier said:


> And from West Cumbria - Allonby, to be exact.  We have an Autotrail, but most vans seem to share a lot of common parts (Dometic, Truma, etc etc.)
> 
> Let us know if you need to check anything - although I'm currently sat in Dunoon on the Cowal peninsula.
> 
> Ian



thanks Ian  just 10 mins up the road from me nice one!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Olpoll and welcome frome the other side of the country, give it a try over here once you're up and running.

  Regards, Derek and The Burnip.


----------

